# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Will SME's get reduction in red tape?

## Houses4Rent

Will we get reduction in red tape?

You are getting this email because you registered on our SBC Radio reminder list.

Join us Tuesday at 7.30 for our second show. 

We received great feedback from those who joined the show last month; and if you are unable to join in on Tuesday, you may register so that you get the post-show link to listen to it when you have time.

We'll be discussing red tape reduction and other topics covered in the September edition of Small Business Connect. And you'll have the opportunity to say your say too through the interactive chat and polls.

To get you access link go to 
www.SASBconnect.co.za.

You can connect from any browser on a PC or mobile device (even your cellphone) as long as you have basic internet access.
Looking forward to see you Tuesday!

Herman Tefo (Co-presenter)
Ntsiki Mkhize (Co-presenters)
Christoff Oosthuysen (Publisher)

----------


## Greig Whitton

Nope, they won't. If anything, recent developments (e.g. Rob Davies' announcement regarding the Licensing of Businesses Bill) indicate that we can expect more red tape.

----------


## Blurock

Red tape is killing business. Red tape will increase as the ANC will do whatever they can to stay in power. The reality is that the more they meddle in business, the less chance there is for direct foreign investment and the more local businesses will mechanize or close. Racial quotas, called BBBEE, is a populist policy that is meant to generate more votes for a political party that does not have the ability to govern. The future path for South African businesses is a rocky one indeed!

----------


## wynn

Thank goodness they are creating positions in all these new organizations to employ more and more 'Useless Cadres' because the more they increase the red tape the more they employ 'Cadres' the more inefficient they become, so the more they sit around eating 'Kentucky Fried Chicken' and the more they leave us alone.
If eventually they begin to harass you, remember this is Africa where it is easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission. Offer them a barrell of Chicken then move on and ignore them the same thing as before.

----------


## Dave A

> Will we get reduction in red tape?


Not a chance. Far too many people in government figuring out how to squeeze more out of the private sector by increasing it, if anything.

About the closest I've seen mooted to reduce red tape the might help is the "one stop shop" concept from the DTI. It won't reduce red tape really, but at least you won't have to run all over the place to get the red tape done.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Maybe this is a glimpse of hope:


*Public servants must 'serve' the public
*
South Africa's public servants have been told to roll up their sleeves and ensure that delivery systems and infrastructure are working for the benefit of all citizens.

Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa says that the South African public has a constitutional right to expect decent services from the public servants who are there to serve them and resolve problems. Image: Canvas
Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa says that the South African public has a constitutional right to expect decent services from the public servants who are there to serve them and resolve problems. Image: Canvas
"The Constitution requires that all people in South Africa be served by a professional public administration that works fairly, equitably and without bias while using resources effectively, efficiently and economically," said Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa at the launch of Public Service Month.

The first urban Thusong Service Centre at Maponya Mall, in Soweto, was opened by Ramaphosa who said public servants need to respond to peoples' needs, and be accountable, transparent and development-oriented.

"Public servants need to become change agents, enablers and facilitators. They need to collaborate with citizens to resolve complex service delivery challenges," Ramaphosa said.

He said citizens have a legitimate expectation that services will be provided in a timely manner and close to where they live and where payment is required, these services should be affordable.

"Effective public administration is not a privilege in a democratic society. It is a fundamental right," he said.

Public Service Month

Public Service Month is an annual service delivery initiative celebrated in September that seeks to instil and rebuild good ethics, morale and pride in public servants as part of the Batho Pele Revitalisation strategy.

Maponya Mall where a new Thusong Service Centre has been opened for members of the public in Soweto. Image: Gauteng
Maponya Mall where a new Thusong Service Centre has been opened for members of the public in Soweto. Image: Gauteng
Batho Pele, a Sesotho word which means "People First", is an initiative that was launched in 1997 by government to help transform the public service.

Public Service and Administration Minister Collins Chabane said they will focus the month on the frontline service delivery points. During the Public Service month, multi-department task teams of senior managers will be deployed to frontline service delivery sites.

Government has made strides since the advent of democracy. Among the initiatives introduced by government to improve public service include the introduction of izimbizo programme, the Presidential Hotline and service delivery checks at public institutions and Thusong Service Centres.

Get back to basics

"We need to go back to the basics. We need to put our people first, treat them with respect and address their needs," he said, adding that the programme will be included in the strategic and operational plans of all government departments.

As part of the holistic approach, government will also institutionalise the Service Charter which commits public servants to serve citizens promptly, courteously and help them make the right choices in accessing services.

The Urban Thusong Services Centre is a one stop shop for various essential services provided by government through the departments of Labour, Home Affairs, Transport, the National Youth Development Agency (NYDA), Gauteng Department of Finance and Gauteng Enterprise Propeller.

The centres also eliminate duplication of infrastructure by government departments.

Piloted in 2011, the Maponya Mall Thusong Service Centre has become an invaluable resource to this community and services as it serves approximately 61 000 beneficiaries on a quarterly basis.

Since the introduction of the centres 15-years-ago, 183 centres have been established in 107 local municipalities. Government envisages that more Thusong Service Centres will now be linked to shopping malls.

----------

